# What is a good way to clear the wine without a filter?



## abefroman (Oct 26, 2010)

What is a good way to clear the wine without a filter?

I'm doing my first batch, and don't want to buy a filter yet.

What is the next best alternative? 

Peptic enzyme? Ising glass? Both? Anything else?


----------



## jet (Oct 26, 2010)

abefroman said:


> What is a good way to clear the wine without a filter?
> 
> I'm doing my first batch, and don't want to buy a filter yet.
> 
> ...



Time.

Just rack it until it stops dropping sediment. For whites, I rack once a month.


----------



## Racer (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with jet. But if you do have a wine that doesn't clear for you I do like superkleer it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 26, 2010)

Sparkolloid~Degassing~Racking and aging.

Patience Patience and Patience


----------



## cpfan (Oct 26, 2010)

abefroman:

OK you're making zinfandel, but what is the source. grapes? juice? kit?

How long has it been in carboy?

Steve


----------



## abefroman (Oct 26, 2010)

cpfan said:


> abefroman:
> 
> OK you're making zinfandel, but what is the source. grapes? juice? kit?
> 
> ...



Its from juice, I moved it to a carboy this morning, so I know I have a while before I clear it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 27, 2010)

Like stated above - give it some time - time clears most wines. If it is troublesome to clear - use superkleer - stuffs works great!!

Be sure to degass - that will help out tremendously with clearing.

Wine from grapes or fruits are little longer to clear - since you have the pulp - juice won't take as long.


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Sparkolloid~Degassing~Racking and aging.
> 
> Patience Patience and Patience



Damn ! 
You stole my 3 "P's"


----------



## Lurker (Oct 27, 2010)

They are Tom's P's, but most new winemakers have touble with the second 2 P's. About a month after you go to secondary, use Super Kleer, it will work very fast. However, that is just for your first wine and before you mature your P's. Once your P's mature you will wait much longer.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree on simply giving it time. You could also try to cold stabilize the wine (chill it down, and then rack it).


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 27, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I agree on simply giving it time. You could also try to cold stabilize the wine (chill it down, and then rack it).



Good call - it's surprising how much it clears by chilling it.


----------

